
Stack Overflow is doing me ongoing harm - dsiegel2275
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/336526/stack-overflow-is-doing-me-ongoing-harm-its-time-to-fix-it
======
solidasparagus
SO is mismanaging this so awfully.

Also kinda funny that she gets fired for using the term 'they' and then Stack
Overflow goes and talks to the media about her firing and refers to her as
'they'.

~~~
curyous
It's not just mismanagement of the situation, SO is actually behaving badly.

------
dsiegel2275
OP here, disclosure: I worked with Monica for several years, so I know her
professionally. Everything that I have read about this situation and how she
was treated is appalling.

------
greatjack613
Very happy this has come to the attention of hacker news.

As a regular contributor to SO it has really bothered me with how she was
treated, I think with the support of the HN community we can make a
difference.

~~~
kbenson
Maybe you can give some back story, or point to where it's summarized fairly
well? (maybe it was even on HN and I missed it?)

All I see here are a list of what SO did wrong, but only from one side, and
not why they felt the need to do so (even if only explained post-facto).

As a member of the HN community, I think it only makes sense to attempt to get
as much information as possible, lest this turn into and angry internet mob
situation that no longer cares about details and facts. We have enough of
those already.

~~~
wilde
[https://meta.stackexchange.com/a/335088](https://meta.stackexchange.com/a/335088)

------
why-oh-why
More context:
[https://judaism.meta.stackexchange.com/questions/5193/stack-...](https://judaism.meta.stackexchange.com/questions/5193/stack-
overflow-inc-sinat-chinam-and-the-goat-for-azazel)

However I’m not familiar with the situation.

~~~
Double_a_92
Thanks. Sometimes posts are really confusing. Without context this to me seems
like some random person complaining very generically about their employer...

For anyone else wondering: It's about someone that got their moderator rights
removed from StackExchange after they were sceptical of CoC changes that
involved preferred pronouns and such.

------
WillDaSilva
As time goes on, StackExchange is becoming less concerned about what their
users desire, and less concerned about meta in general. I hope Monica is
vindicated, but I expect StackExchange will continue down this unfortunate
path. To my knowledge, there are no decent alternatives to what StackExchange
offers.

------
lgats
This posts builds on the previous HN discussion "Stack Overflow Inc. Fiasco:
Timeline" from 17 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21173643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21173643)

------
deca6cda37d0
It’s the end of SO as we know it. If they don’t turn this around it will
demise slowly.

~~~
Gibbon1
Seems exactly like SO as we know it.

------
kstenerud
I have no clue about this situation, but given the allegations, this looks
like it would be better handled as a slander and libel case in court.

~~~
luckylion
It looks like this is her trying to avoid having to go there. As far as I
understand, slander & libel cases are also extremely hard to win for victims
in the US, so they typically avoid them.

~~~
wool_gather
The Stack company also added forced arbitration to their TOS a year or two
ago. That may be an impediment for her.

~~~
SnarkAsh
She opted out within the 30 day window, so her options remain open.

------
Japhy_Ryder
You got fired. Deal with it. Move on.

------
tinus_hn
She’s been removed from a volunteer position at a company and threatens
lawsuits. Good luck with that!

~~~
wool_gather
The removal is not the legal issue; s__t-talking about her to the press is.

------
lonelappde
SE and Chipps mistreated Cellio and were obnoxious about firing Cellio, but I
don't see anything in that post about "ongoing harm". Ongoing harm would be
if, hypothetically, people were harassing Cellio on Twitter or in meatspace
over SE's slander, or if employers or customers shuned Cellio.

~~~
ars
> were harassing Cellio on Twitter

[https://twitter.com/bitandbang/status/1182389562846384129](https://twitter.com/bitandbang/status/1182389562846384129)

She's not named, but the slander is obvious.

~~~
upofadown
That is clearly directed at the people resigning in protest, not the person
that got fired.

